# Ingi-Änderungen: 4.0.3a



## ztryqer (24. November 2010)

Beim Nitrobooster ist der Text (noch) falsch, er wird jetzt auf den Gürtel anstatt auf die Schuhe gebastelt


----------



## Theopa (25. November 2010)

Gut zu wissen, hab heute verzweifelt versucht die Nitrobooster an meine Stiefel zu basteln


----------



## Sir Monty (25. November 2010)

Jop, danke auch


----------



## Alpax (29. November 2010)

und er kann jetzt failen (ist mir bei den Stiefeln nie passiert) .. und zwar wird man dann nicht nach vorne beschleunigt sondern .. nach oben xD ...


----------



## Xan on Fire (29. November 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> und er kann jetzt failen (ist mir bei den Stiefeln nie passiert) .. und zwar wird man dann nicht nach vorne beschleunigt sondern .. nach oben xD ...



Ist mir auch bei den Stiefeln öfters mal passiert, ist nix neues. Musst viel Glück gehabt haben


----------



## bakkax (29. November 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> und er kann jetzt failen (ist mir bei den Stiefeln nie passiert) .. und zwar wird man dann nicht nach vorne beschleunigt sondern .. nach oben xD ...




Hat er bei mir auch auf Stiefeln 2 mal (innerhalb von 3-4 Monaten...) gemacht ^^'


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (1. Dezember 2010)

Mich hat's mit den Stiefeln nur einmal hochgejagt, und das war ausgerechnet in der TW-FEstung, nachdem mein Belagerer kaputtging. Seitdem weiß ich, wie sich ne Ente in der Jagdsaison fühlt...


----------



## Zylenia (3. Dezember 2010)

Schreibs einfach mal hier rein,braucht man kein neues Thema aufmachen.
Und zwar gehts um die Teleporter,da wurde man ja immer verwandelt,mal war man ein Taure,Gnom,Elf usw.
Irgendwie ist das nicht mehr seit den Patch.
Habs noch keinmal geschafft eine andere Rasse zu sein,hatte mal gut/böse Seite oder das Huhn,aber nie eine andere Rasse für 1 Std.
Hat das schon jemand gehabt nach den Patch eine andere Rasse zu sein,oder wurde das auch entfernt?
Das wäre echt ätzend.


----------



## iShock (3. Dezember 2010)

Nitrobooster  hat jetzt auch nen tollen neuen Bug


man verliert innerhalb von ca. 6 Sekunden 100% seiner Lebenspunkte, tickt sekündlich (tritt bei mir sehr häufig auf -_-)


----------



## Luc - (3. Dezember 2010)

Ja, dass mit dem "nach-vorn-beschleunig*" ist schon seit WotLK Release so.

Liebe Grüße

Luc -


----------



## StrangeInside (3. Dezember 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Schreibs einfach mal hier rein,braucht man kein neues Thema aufmachen.
> Und zwar gehts um die Teleporter,da wurde man ja immer verwandelt,mal war man ein Taure,Gnom,Elf usw.
> Irgendwie ist das nicht mehr seit den Patch.
> Habs noch keinmal geschafft eine andere Rasse zu sein,hatte mal gut/böse Seite oder das Huhn,aber nie eine andere Rasse für 1 Std.
> ...



 ich (gnomeningeneur) war vor wenigen tagen erst wiedermal ein zwerg schamie statt eigentlich draenei (ja ohne rassenwechsel) also sollte es noch gehen mit dem teleporter nach thoshlis station in die scherbenwelt. (also ich kenn diese "fehlfunktion" auch nur bei diesem)


----------



## GAJR (3. Dezember 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Schreibs einfach mal hier rein,braucht man kein neues Thema aufmachen.
> Und zwar gehts um die Teleporter,da wurde man ja immer verwandelt,mal war man ein Taure,Gnom,Elf usw.
> Irgendwie ist das nicht mehr seit den Patch.
> Habs noch keinmal geschafft eine andere Rasse zu sein,hatte mal gut/böse Seite oder das Huhn,aber nie eine andere Rasse für 1 Std.
> ...


Ja, funktioniert noch. Leider hat Blizz aber inzwischen rausgepatcht, dass man als Schurke mit jedem Aktivieren von "Verstohlenheit" durch die Rassen wechseln kann...ich musste 1 Std. als...Nachtelf rumlaufen...


----------



## chixo (4. Dezember 2010)

Hey, ich hab auch ein etwas anderes Anliegen aber scheint hier noch gut reinzupassen:
Ich bin seit ca 2 Monaten Ingi und finde den Beruf ziemlich geil, hab mich aber für Goblins entschieden und bereue das jetzt ^^
1.In Tanaris hat wohl mal ein Buch zum umspeccen gestanden, gibts das noch iwo oder hat es den Katakysmus nicht überstanden ??
2.Wenn oder falls man noch umskillen kann, verliert man lediglich die spezialisierung oder wird man auch auf irgendeinen Skill runtergesetzt ( dh von zb 450 auf 250 ) ?
Danke im Vorraus für Antworten und Hilfestellungen !
mfg


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Dezember 2010)

chixo schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab auch ein etwas anderes Anliegen aber scheint hier noch gut reinzupassen:
> Ich bin seit ca 2 Monaten Ingi und finde den Beruf ziemlich geil, hab mich aber für Goblins entschieden und bereue das jetzt ^^
> 1.In Tanaris hat wohl mal ein Buch zum umspeccen gestanden, gibts das noch iwo oder hat es den Katakysmus nicht überstanden ??
> 2.Wenn oder falls man noch umskillen kann, verliert man lediglich die spezialisierung oder wird man auch auf irgendeinen Skill runtergesetzt ( dh von zb 450 auf 250 ) ?
> ...



Umlernen geht so weit ich weiß gar nicht, ohne komplett neu zu skillen.


----------

